# Windows 7 (Bluescreen - Physical Memory Dump)!



## Cold_P4rtic3l (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo Community,

seit ca.  einer Woche bekomme ich ständig einen Bluescreen, der mir sagt, dass ich einen Physical memory dump habe.. 
So etwas bekommeich zum ersten mal und den PC besitze ich schon seit etwa 1. 1/2 jahren.  
An diesem Tag habe ich nichts besonderes unternommen bzw. heruntergeladen, was den Bluescsreen ausgelösen haben könnte.

Dieses Problem tretet sowohl im Leerlauf als auch bei Last auf.

Googlen hat mir bis jetzt nichts gebracht und diese ständigen Abstürze treiben mich in den Wahnsinn.

Bild: http://i.imgur.com/771jxlA.jpg

ist zwar etwas verschwommen, aber ich werd beim nächsten crash die kamera ruhig halten 

PC Komponenten:

Imgur

Kann mir jemand mit diesem Problem helfen???

Gruß Cold_P4rtic3l


----------



## drstoecker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 (Bluescreen - Physical Memory Dump) Hilfe!*

Sollte der ram sein, läuft der Standard oder ist der übertaktet? Sollte der defekt sein kannste den ganz bequem vom Händler tauschen lassen sofern es noch in der 2 jährigen Gewährleistung ist oder direkt beim hersteller wobei du die Versandkosten selbst tragen musst. Teste mal mit Standardeinstellung z.B. Mit memtest.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 (Bluescreen - Physical Memory Dump) Hilfe!*

Keiner meiner Komponenten ist übertaktet. Ich habe jetzt "Memtest"2 mal durchlaufen lassen und als megabyte nach diesem tipp "2047" eingegeben. 0 Error gefunden. 
Bis wie viel Prozent geht denn der Suchlauf? 
Bis 285% war es mir mit der warterei genug

Währenddessen ist er übrigens 2 mal gecrasht sobald ich Firefox geöffnet habe. ;(

Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 (Bluescreen - Physical Memory Dump) Hilfe!*

Dann scheint der ram ok zu sein. Wenn der defekt wäre würden auch direkt fehler kommen. Ich warte max Bis 100%.Ist der ram nur 2gb gross oder was soll die Angabe?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 (Bluescreen - Physical Memory Dump) Hilfe!*

Du meinst die 2047? 
Ram ist normale 8gb groß.

Welche größe soll ich denn eingeben?


----------



## drstoecker (23. Februar 2015)

Das sollte die ramgrösse sein also 8000.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (24. Februar 2015)

So. habe gestern Windows 7 neuinstalliert und die bluescreens bestehen immernoch.

Dann Bluescreenviewer gedownloaded und das kam dabei raus:

http://i.imgur.com/U2Mu379.jpg

und ja, alle treiber sind aktuell^^

GPU - Z Bildchen:

http://i.imgur.com/wB9pDG4.gif

http://i.imgur.com/7nF6RUv.gif

Gruß!


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (24. Februar 2015)

Kann es sein, dass mein Netzteil damit etwas zutun hat?


----------



## Watertouch (24. Februar 2015)

Was für eins hast du denn?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (25. Februar 2015)

Imgur

Hier noch mal die Dumps geupdatet: http://i.imgur.com/RmvPYtd.jpg


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Februar 2015)

Lade die Dumps bitte hier mal im Forum hoch (findest du unter C:\Windows\Minidumps).


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (25. Februar 2015)

Öhm..ich kann die nicht hochladen, weil die dateien Adminberechtigungen brauchen. Ich bin eigentlich schon als Administrator angemeldet.

Wie komme ich an die dumpfiles ran? 

Gruß

PS: Reicht mein Imgur - link nicht?


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Februar 2015)

Imgur reicht nicht, sind ja nur Bilder und keine Dumps.

Kopiere die Dumps auf den Desktop (oder ein anderes NICHT-WINDOWS-SYSTEM-VERZEICHNIS), dann klappt es beim einpacken auch mit dem Zugriff, bzw. der Berechtigung.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (25. Februar 2015)

Also ne..Die dumps hab ich alle auf den Desktop gezogen und beim hochladen kriege ich als Meldung: 

"Sie verfügen nicht über die Berechtigung, diese Datei zu öffnen.  Wenden Sie sich an den Besitzer dieser Datei oder einen Administrator, um diese Berechtigung zu erhalten."


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Februar 2015)

Die Dumps (bzw. die Kopien auf dem Desktop) hast du auch im ZIP Format eingepackt?



Cold_P4rtic3l schrieb:


> Sie verfügen nicht über die Berechtigung, diese Datei zu öffnen.



Geöffnet werden sollen sie ja nicht. Bist du nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/162456-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

Die Dateien (Dumps) bei GoogleDrive, OneDrive oder Dropbox hochladen wäre auch noch eine Option


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (26. Februar 2015)

Bei Dropbox geht es auch nicht. Ich bekomme ständig diese Berechtigungs - meldung.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Februar 2015)

Komisch. Probiere bitte aus, ob es funktioniert, wenn du die Dumps umbenennst (bzw. die Erweiterung änderst), also von beispielsweise "minidump123.dmp" in "minidump123.txt".
Kannst du dann die umbenannte minidump123.txt hier hochladen?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (26. Februar 2015)

Ich versuchs.. Die dumps haben sich übrigens aus irgendeinem Grund gelöscht. -.-

2 Dumpfiles hab ich noch von heute.

Gruß

PS:  Beim ändern der Datei in .txt... wird mir der Zugriff beim öffnen verhindert. Die Datei lässt sich zwar öffnen, ohne aber jegliche Zeichen/ Buchstaben/ sonst noch was.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Februar 2015)

Cold_P4rtic3l schrieb:


> Beim ändern der Datei in .txt... wird mir der Zugriff beim öffnen verhindert. Die Datei lässt sich zwar öffnen, ohne aber jegliche Zeichen/ Buchstaben/ sonst noch was.



Die Dumps, die geändert werden wurden aber auf den Desktop kopiert?
Wenn du die Datei (die auf dem Desktop liegt) umbenennst, sollte nichts mit Zugriff beim öffnen erscheinen (wird ja umbenannt und nicht geöffnet). Diese Meldung sollte erscheinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal...Gehe ins Verzeichnis C:\Windows\Minidumps. Markiere dort die Dump Dateien, wähle im Kontextmenü (rechte Maustaste) "kopieren" aus.
Gehe auf den Deskop und füge dort die (kopierten) Dumps ein (Kontextmenü: Einfügen). Die nun auf dem Desktop liegenden Dump Dateien (nicht die im Minidump Ordner) umbennen (Kontextmenü: Umbennen). Hierbei nur die Erweiterung .dmp durch .txt ersetzen. Eingabetaste drücken.
Dann sollte die oben gepostete Meldung kommen, diese mit JA bestätigen.
Auf dem Desktop sollte nun eine Datei "xxxxx.txt" liegen.

Beim Upload ist diese Datei (Ort Desktop) auszuwählen.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (27. Februar 2015)

Bis zum hochladen bin ich gekommen und dort werde ich auch von der Meldung "Die folgenden Fehler sind aufgetreten:

022715-16442-01.txt: Ungültige Datei" gestoppt. Dies habe ich jetzt einmal mit .txt und .dmp ausprobiert.  Beides geht nicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Februar 2015)

Immerhin sind wir schon mal weiter.

Packe die DMP Datei (die auf dem Desktop liegt -egal ob jetzt als .dmp oder .txt-) im ZIP Format ein (Kontextmenü -> Senden an -> ZIP-komprimierter Ordner) und lade die gepackte ZIP Datei (Endung .zip) dann hier hoch.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme die Meldung: " Datei nicht gefunden oder keine Leseberechtigung "

Langsam, aber sicher wird es echt lustig.

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Februar 2015)

Das ist hartnäckig.

Kopiere die Dump Datei vom Minidump Ordner (direkt) auf einen USB Stick. Gleicher Spass?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (28. Februar 2015)

Ne sry.  Selbst wenn ich sie auf den Stick kopiere und hier versuche hochzuladen, kriege ich die selbe Meldung.

habe inzwischen eine neue Graka (gtx 970) eingebaut und die Bluescreens bestehen immernoch.  Antivirenprogramm (avast) habe ich deinstalliert. 


http://i.imgur.com/4zVqXkJ.jpg

neuer Bug check string? o.O


----------



## simpel1970 (2. März 2015)

Irgend etwas machst du falsch. Die Minidump Dateien selbst sind keine geschützten Systemdateien. Nur der Unterordner Minidump liegt im geschützten Windows Ordner.
Wenn die Minidumps auf den Desktop (oder ein anderes Nicht-Windows-Verzeichnis) kopiert wurden musst du uneingeschränkten Zugriff haben.



> " Datei nicht gefunden oder keine Leseberechtigung "



Die Datei auf dem Desktop (oder USB Stick) ist aber noch genauso groß, wie die Original im Minidump Ordner?

Rufe bitte mal diese Seite auf und versuche dort die Minidump (aus dem Minidump-Ordner) hochzuladen:  Instant Online Crash Analysis


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (2. März 2015)

Die dateien auf deiner vorgeschlagenen Website hochzuladen funktioniert auch nicht.  

Ich versteh es einfach nicht. Ich bin administrator und trotzdem kann ich die dateien nicht hochladen!

Ich habe sogar folgendes ausprobiert: Systemsteurung - System und Sicherheit - Verwaltung - Dienste - windows module installer -> hier habe ich bei starttyp " deaktiviert" gesetzt und es hat sich nichts geändert. 

Ich denk, ich werde einfach ein Komponent nach dem anderem austauschen und sehen, ob es meine Bluescreens fixt.

EDIT: Okay. Ich habe gerade einige Berechtigungen geändert was den Minidump - ordner angeht. Hochladen auf der website funktioniert endlich, aber hier im forum nicht.
Wie poste ich die Links von den Dumps hier?
Die haben alle den selben Link!


----------



## simpel1970 (3. März 2015)

Wo hast du sie hochgeladen? Die Webseite, die ich im Beitrag #25 verlinkt habe?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (3. März 2015)

Genau


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

OK.



Cold_P4rtic3l schrieb:


> EDIT: Okay. Ich habe gerade einige Berechtigungen geändert was den Minidump - ordner angeht. Hochladen auf der website funktioniert endlich, aber hier im forum nicht.
> Wie poste ich die Links von den Dumps hier?



Den Link brauchst du nicht posten, bzw. kannst du auch gar nicht. Die Webseite ist nur dazu da, die Dump Dateien auszuwerten (Grundauswertung !analyze- v).
Wenn du die Dumps dort hochladen kannst, sollte die Webseite die Auswertung automatisch starten und dir eine Auswertung anzeigen. Das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den kompletten Text markieren, kopieren und hier im Thread einfügen.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (4. März 2015)

Hier mal 2-3 Files:

1. Dumpfile: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash Dump Analysis provided by OSR Open Systems Resources, Inc. (OSR Homepage - OSR)
Online Crash Dump Analysis Service
See OSR Online - The Home Page for Windows Driver Developers for more information
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18717.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.150113-1808
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e1d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03061890
Debug session time: Sat Feb 28 15:47:54.031 2015 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:03:52.248
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'nvlddmkm' and 'nvlddmkm.sys' overlap

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1e_0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e898be to fffff80002e91e90

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f8cb08 fffff800`02e898be : 00000000`02880000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f8d310 fffff800`02ebda00 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff880`02f8cb10 fffff800`02ebd6cd : fffff800`030a2398 fffff800`02fdb22c fffff800`02e1d000 fffff880`02f8d270 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff880`02f8cb40 fffff800`02ebc4a5 : fffff800`02fe3398 fffff880`02f8cbb8 fffff880`02f8d270 fffff800`02e1d000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`02f8cb70 fffff800`02ebf796 : fffff880`02f8d270 fffff880`02f8d310 fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`07d44000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`02f8d250 fffff800`02e4894a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`095d2000 fffffa80`089c4a00 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
fffff880`02f8d7f0 fffff880`06210abe : fffffa80`07d5b050 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`087363a0 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf429
fffff880`02f8d870 fffffa80`07d5b050 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`087363a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : SnakeEyes+0x1abe
fffff880`02f8d878 fffff880`00000000 : fffffa80`087363a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04858f69 : 0xfffffa80`07d5b050
fffff880`02f8d880 fffffa80`087363a0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04858f69 fffff880`00000009 : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff880`02f8d888 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04858f69 fffff880`00000009 00000000`00000022 : 0xfffffa80`087363a0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SnakeEyes+1abe
fffff880`06210abe ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  SnakeEyes+1abe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SnakeEyes

IMAGE_NAME:  SnakeEyes.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5046e3ae

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

Followup: MachineOwner

2. Dump file:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Crash Dump Analysis provided by OSR Open Systems Resources, Inc. (OSR Homepage - OSR)
Online Crash Dump Analysis Service
See OSR Online - The Home Page for Windows Driver Developers for more information
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18717.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.150113-1808
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e17000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0305b890
Debug session time: Mon Mar  2 08:55:39.377 2015 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:08.594
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1e_0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e838be to fffff80002e8be90

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`0440bb08 fffff800`02e838be : 00000000`0000c350 fffffa80`08624c30 fffff800`0440c310 fffff800`02eb7a00 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`0440bb10 fffff800`02eb76cd : fffff800`0309c398 fffff800`02fd522c fffff800`02e17000 fffff800`0440c270 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`0440bb40 fffff800`02eb64a5 : fffff800`02fdd398 fffff800`0440bbb8 fffff800`0440c270 fffff800`02e17000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`0440bb70 fffff800`02eb9796 : fffff800`0440c270 fffff800`0440c310 fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`07d2c000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`0440c250 fffff800`02e4294a : ffffffff`ffffffff ffffffff`ffffffff ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`00000000 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
fffff800`0440c7f0 fffff880`05e0eabe : fffff800`0342e460 fffff800`00000000 fffff800`0342e460 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf429
fffff800`0440c870 fffff800`0342e460 : fffff800`00000000 fffff800`0342e460 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e88440 : SnakeEyes+0x1abe
fffff800`0440c878 fffff800`00000000 : fffff800`0342e460 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e88440 00000000`00000011 : hal!HalpKInterruptHeap+0x460
fffff800`0440c880 fffff800`0342e460 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e88440 00000000`00000011 fffffa80`00000009 : 0xfffff800`00000000
fffff800`0440c888 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`02e88440 00000000`00000011 fffffa80`00000009 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpKInterruptHeap+0x460


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SnakeEyes+1abe
fffff880`05e0eabe ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  SnakeEyes+1abe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SnakeEyes

IMAGE_NAME:  SnakeEyes.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5046e3ae

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

Followup: MachineOwner

3. DUMPFILE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash Dump Analysis provided by OSR Open Systems Resources, Inc. (OSR Homepage - OSR)
Online Crash Dump Analysis Service
See http://www.osronline.com for more information
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18717.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.150113-1808
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e07000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0304b890
Debug session time: Wed Mar  4 11:20:08.979 2015 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:18.196
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1e_0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e738be to fffff80002e7be90

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`0440db08 fffff800`02e738be : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0440db10 fffff800`0440e310 fffff800`02ea7a00 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`0440db10 fffff800`02ea76cd : fffff800`0308c398 fffff800`02fc522c fffff800`02e07000 fffff800`0440e270 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`0440db40 fffff800`02ea64a5 : fffff800`02fcd398 fffff800`0440dbb8 fffff800`0440e270 fffff800`02e07000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`0440db70 fffff800`02ea9796 : fffff800`0440e270 fffff800`0440e310 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000002 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`0440e250 fffff800`02e3294a : 00000000`00000007 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0679db80 fffffa80`0917f010 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
fffff800`0440e7f0 fffff880`069a7abe : fffffa80`07eea050 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`06f56c00 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf429
fffff800`0440e870 fffffa80`07eea050 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`06f56c00 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0341ac60 : SnakeEyes+0x1abe
fffff800`0440e878 fffff880`00000000 : fffffa80`06f56c00 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0341ac60 fffff880`04006f69 : 0xfffffa80`07eea050
fffff800`0440e880 fffffa80`06f56c00 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0341ac60 fffff880`04006f69 fffffa80`00000009 : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff800`0440e888 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0341ac60 fffff880`04006f69 fffffa80`00000009 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`06f56c00


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SnakeEyes+1abe
fffff880`069a7abe ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  SnakeEyes+1abe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SnakeEyes

IMAGE_NAME:  SnakeEyes.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5046e3ae

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

Alle drei Abstürze wurden durch den Treiber der Corsair M65 Gaming Maus verursacht: SnakeEyes.sys

Deinstalliere testweise die Software und Treiber der Corsair Maus und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (4. März 2015)

Okay.

Habe die Software erstmal deinstalliert.

Aber die Software kann ich ja schließlich nicht einfach weglassen. Wie kann ich das Problem am besten lösen?
Jetzt abgesehn vom Neukauf einer Maus.

Hier weitere Dumps


Crash Dump Analysis provided by OSR Open Systems Resources, Inc. (OSR Homepage - OSR)
Online Crash Dump Analysis Service
See OSR Online - The Home Page for Windows Driver Developers for more information
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18717.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.150113-1808
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e5b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0309f890
Debug session time: Sun Mar  1 14:16:11.394 2015 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:45.613
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1e_0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ec78be to fffff80002ecfe90

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f21e78 fffff800`02ec78be : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04933f01 fffff880`02f22680 fffff800`02efba00 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff880`02f21e80 fffff800`02efb6cd : fffff800`030e0398 fffff800`0301922c fffff800`02e5b000 fffff880`02f225e0 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff880`02f21eb0 fffff800`02efa4a5 : fffff800`030212c4 fffff880`02f21f28 fffff880`02f225e0 fffff800`02e5b000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`02f21ee0 fffff800`02efd796 : fffff880`02f225e0 fffff880`02f22680 fffffa80`00000001 fffff800`03005fcd : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`02f225c0 fffff800`02e8694a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`084b8e40 fffffa80`08a24a00 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
fffff880`02f22b60 fffff880`0695eabe : fffffa80`07c06050 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`070f57f0 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf429
fffff880`02f22be0 fffffa80`07c06050 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`070f57f0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08f2d010 : SnakeEyes+0x1abe
fffff880`02f22be8 fffff880`00000000 : fffffa80`070f57f0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08f2d010 fffff880`03f97f69 : 0xfffffa80`07c06050
fffff880`02f22bf0 fffffa80`070f57f0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08f2d010 fffff880`03f97f69 fffffa80`00000009 : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff880`02f22bf8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`08f2d010 fffff880`03f97f69 fffffa80`00000009 fffff800`02ebc769 : 0xfffffa80`070f57f0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SnakeEyes+1abe
fffff880`0695eabe ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  SnakeEyes+1abe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SnakeEyes

IMAGE_NAME:  SnakeEyes.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5046e3ae

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

Followup: MachineOwner
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash Dump Analysis provided by OSR Open Systems Resources, Inc. (OSR Homepage - OSR)
Online Crash Dump Analysis Service
See OSR Online - The Home Page for Windows Driver Developers for more information
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18717.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.150113-1808
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e50000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03094890
Debug session time: Sun Mar  1 13:10:28.333 2015 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:03.551
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1e_0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ebc8be to fffff80002ec4e90

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9bb08 fffff800`02ebc8be : 00000000`00000000 00000000`002e16db fffff800`00b9c310 fffff800`02ef0a00 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`00b9bb10 fffff800`02ef06cd : fffff800`030d5398 fffff800`0300e22c fffff800`02e50000 fffff800`00b9c270 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`00b9bb40 fffff800`02eef4a5 : fffff800`03016398 fffff800`00b9bbb8 fffff800`00b9c270 fffff800`02e50000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`00b9bb70 fffff800`02ef2796 : fffff800`00b9c270 fffff800`00b9c310 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000002 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`00b9c250 fffff800`02e7b94a : 00000000`0000e000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`08b9be40 fffffa80`08c9fa00 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
fffff800`00b9c7f0 fffff880`061efabe : fffffa80`07d58050 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`06921010 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf429
fffff800`00b9c870 fffffa80`07d58050 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`06921010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07d64d28 : SnakeEyes+0x1abe
fffff800`00b9c878 fffff880`00000000 : fffffa80`06921010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07d64d28 fffff880`0419ff69 : 0xfffffa80`07d58050
fffff800`00b9c880 fffffa80`06921010 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07d64d28 fffff880`0419ff69 fffffa80`00000009 : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff800`00b9c888 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`07d64d28 fffff880`0419ff69 fffffa80`00000009 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`06921010


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SnakeEyes+1abe
fffff880`061efabe ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  SnakeEyes+1abe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SnakeEyes

IMAGE_NAME:  SnakeEyes.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5046e3ae

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

Followup: MachineOwner
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis provided by OSR Open Systems Resources, Inc. (OSR Homepage - OSR)
Online Crash Dump Analysis Service
See OSR Online - The Home Page for Windows Driver Developers for more information
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18717.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.150113-1808
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e09000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0304d890
Debug session time: Sun Mar  1 13:39:53.359 2015 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:14.187
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1e_0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e758be to fffff80002e7de90

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`009afe78 fffff800`02e758be : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b0680 fffff800`02ea9a00 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff880`009afe80 fffff800`02ea96cd : fffff800`0308e398 fffff800`02fc722c fffff800`02e09000 fffff880`009b05e0 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff880`009afeb0 fffff800`02ea84a5 : fffff800`02fcf2c4 fffff880`009aff28 fffff880`009b05e0 fffff800`02e09000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`009afee0 fffff800`02eab796 : fffff880`009b05e0 fffff880`009b0680 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`06eb5e00 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`009b05c0 fffff800`02e3494a : 00000000`0000e000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`08cf7a30 fffffa80`08dd6a00 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
fffff880`009b0b60 fffff880`09a7dabe : fffffa80`07c82050 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`06b5a800 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf429
fffff880`009b0be0 fffffa80`07c82050 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`06b5a800 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07c82d28 : SnakeEyes+0x1abe
fffff880`009b0be8 fffff880`00000000 : fffffa80`06b5a800 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07c82d28 fffff880`0489ef69 : 0xfffffa80`07c82050
fffff880`009b0bf0 fffffa80`06b5a800 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07c82d28 fffff880`0489ef69 fffffa80`00000009 : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff880`009b0bf8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`07c82d28 fffff880`0489ef69 fffffa80`00000009 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`06b5a800


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SnakeEyes+1abe
fffff880`09a7dabe ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  SnakeEyes+1abe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SnakeEyes

IMAGE_NAME:  SnakeEyes.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5046e3ae

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_SnakeEyes+1abe

Followup: MachineOwner
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

Auch die Bluescreens wurden durch den Maus Treiber ausgelöst.



Cold_P4rtic3l schrieb:


> Aber die Software kann ich ja schließlich nicht einfach weglassen. Wie kann ich das Problem am besten lösen?
> Jetzt abgesehn vom Neukauf einer Maus.



Warum nicht? Die Maus funktioniert auch ohne die Corsair-Software bzw. -Treiber.
Es geht ja auch erst mal "nur" darum, ob die Abstürze ohne die Software/Treiber bleiben.

Schau mal auf der Corsair-Seite nach einem aktuelleren Treiber, ggf. hast du ja einen veralteten Treiber.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (4. März 2015)

Wegen der DPI.  Aber egal.

Treiber hatte ich immer aktuell, weil die zur Software noch ein Update-application programm dabei hatten. Dadurch habe ich die software aktualisiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

Ja, klar. DPI Anpassungen funzen mit dem Windows-Standard-Treiber nicht mehr. Aber die Maus ist noch zu gebrauchen und sollten die Abstürze/Probleme ausbleiben hast du Gewissheit, dass es mit der Maus, bzw. den Treibern zusammenhängt.

Dann kann man immer noch in einschlägigen (Corsair) Foren nachsehen, ob die Probleme bekannt sind und ob es ggf. eine Lösung dafür gibt.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (10. März 2015)

Ich kann mich nicht mal im Corsair - Forum anmelden. Warum auch immer.

 Nur auf der Website klappt es.

Jedenfalls hab ich bei Google nichts bezüglich der Vengeance m65 und Bluescreens gefunden, außer diesen Post:

Kmode exception not handled Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (11. März 2015)

Für mich wäre zunächst die Frage interessant, ob die Bluescreens nun (nachdem der Treiber deinstalliert ist) überhaupt noch Bluescreens auftreten.
Oder ob sonst irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten (in Bezug auf die Maus -> ggf. Hardwareproblem?) noch vorhanden sind.

Apropos Auffälligkeiten...die Probleme / Fehlermeldungen beim Versuch die Dumps hochzuladen, kommen/kamen mir auch schon etwas spanisch vor.
Eine Dump sollte sich ohne Probleme vom Desktop aus -über die beschriebenen Wege- hochladen kommen.
Ggf. ist ja auch im Betriebssystem der Wurm drin, die über eine Neuinstallation gelöst werden könnte? (Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass du umgehend das Betriebssystem neu installieren sollst). Vorher würde ich erst mal die Systemdateien auf Integrität überprüfen (mittels sfc /scannow).
Verwenden Sie das Systemdatei-Überprüfungsprogramm, um fehlende oder beschädigte Systemdateien zu reparieren. (die Eingabeaufforderung (-> Start -> Programme -> Zubehör) mit der rechten Mausstaste anklicken und im Kontextmenü "als Administrator starten" auswählen).

Zurück aber noch mal zu der Frage, ob denn seit der Deinstallation des Treiber erneut Bluescreens aufgetreten sind.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (12. März 2015)

Bluescreens habe ich nach der deinstallation keine mehr bekommen.  Bezüglich Hardwareproblem auch nicht.

Den Scannow test habe ich gerade ausführen lassen. Keine Probleme gefunden.

Diesen Test habe ich übrigens während der Bluescreen - Phase ebenfalls gemacht und mir wurden auch 0 Fehler angezeigt.

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2015)

Cold_P4rtic3l schrieb:


> Bluescreens habe ich nach der deinstallation keine mehr bekommen.  Bezüglich Hardwareproblem auch nicht.



OK. Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen.

Für die Vengeance m65 sind die aktuellsten Treiber bei Corsair von September 2013 (zusätzlich gibt es ein Firmwareupdate): Downloads

Hattest du diesen Treiber installiert gehabt?

Hier hat angeblich die bloße De- und erneuter Installation der Treiber geholfen: M65 Driver Causing BSOD in Windows 8.1 - The Corsair User Forums


> After uninstalling the drivers and then re-installing it appears to have corrected the issue. I have not had a BSOD since then.



An was für einem USB Port ist die Maus angeschossen? Direkt am Mainboard, Front-Panel, oder einem Hub?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (12. März 2015)

Den Treiber von 2013 hatte ich installiert gehabt. 

Firmwareupdate habe ich zig mal durchgeführt gehabt sowie Neu - und Deinstallation des Treibers. Beides war zwecklos.

Die Maus ist an einem HUB angeschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2015)

Cold_P4rtic3l schrieb:


> Die Maus ist an einem HUB angeschlossen.



Dann würde ich unbedingt testen, ob die Abstürze auch auftreten, wenn die Maus direkt am Motherboard angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (14. März 2015)

Gerade Maus am Mainboard angeschlossen, software und treiber installiert/aktualisiert  und 5 min. später kam der Bluescreen.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2015)

Sch....ade!

Kannst du die Maus an einem anderen PC (mit Treiber) testen?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (15. März 2015)

Kann ich gerne machen, wenn sich eine Gelegenheit in der kommenden Woche bietet.

In der Zwischenzeit frag ich mal im Corsair Forum nach :/


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2015)

OK. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (18. März 2015)

Also ich habe gerade die Maus an einem anderem System angeschlossen. Treiber installiert und alles hat normal funktioniert.

Hier ist der Corsair - Thread: Vengeance M65 Bluescreens "sneaky eyes" - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2015)

Dem Hinweis von Phal (Corsair Forum) kann ich nur zustimmen:


> Grundlegend gibt es die Empfehlung, sämtliche Finger von Registry Cleaner,
> Driver Updater und sonstige Software-Optimierungstools zu verwenden.



Ich würde sogar empfehlen, dein OS neu aufzusetzen und derartige Programme erst gar nicht zu installieren.
Betriebssystem incl. Service Pack und allen Updates. Aktuellste Treiber (direkt vom Hersteller -> Chipsatz, Sound, Grafik, etc.)
Mehr erst mal nicht. Anschließend die Maustreiber installieren und testen, ob die Probleme erneut auftreten.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (9. April 2015)

Hier die Dump-Datei.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2015)

Dass der Maustreiber als primäre Absturzursache genannt wird, ist ja (auch bei dieser Dump) nichts neues:



> STACK_TEXT:
> fffff800`00b99b08 fffff800`02ccb8be : fffff880`0472ac5b fffffa80`07ed7000 fffff800`00b9a310 fffff800`02cffa00 : nt!KeBugCheck
> fffff800`00b99b10 fffff800`02cff6cd : fffff800`02ee4398 fffff800`02e1d22c fffff800`02c5f000 fffff800`00b9a270 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
> fffff800`00b99b40 fffff800`02cfe4a5 : fffff800`02e25398 fffff800`00b99bb8 fffff800`00b9a270 fffff800`02c5f000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
> ...



Wie du durch einen "Gegentest" an einem anderen PC herausfinden konntest, läuft die Maus incl. Treiber dort problemlos. Ein Hardwarefehler sollte daher ausgeschlossen werden können.

Wenn wir uns den erweiterten Stackverlauf ansehen (ob dort ggf. Treiber auffallen, die möglicherweise querschießen), ergibt sich u.a. folgendes Bild:



> fffff800`00b9a128  fffff800`02c8a931 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf410
> fffff800`00b9a130  fffff880`092c2e25 SnakeEyes+0x1e25
> fffff800`00b9a138  fffff800`02c5f000 nt!KiSelectNextThread
> (nt+0x0)
> ...





> fffff800`00b9a658  fffff880`0516f127 dxgmms1!VidSchiInterlockedInsertTailList+0x47
> fffff800`00b9a6a0  fffffa80`07238478
> fffff800`00b9a6a8  fffff880`0516a768 dxgmms1!VidSchiFreeQueuePacket+0xa4
> fffff800`00b9a6f0  fffffa80`08a9a410
> ...



_(Verlauf gekürtzt)_

Auch den Grafikkartentreiber kann man im erweiterten Stack-Verlauf des öfteren antreffen.
Der erweiterte Stack-Verlauf ist jedoch kein Indiz dafür, dass die dort genannten Treiber/Komponenten auch tatsächlich für die Probleme ursächlich sind! Es ist jedoch einMittel, um ggf. die Nadel im Heuhaufen finden zu können.

Um auszuschließen, dass möglicherweise ein Treiber / eine Komponente die Probleme verursachen, würde ich zunächst die DirectX Komponente auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen. Lade dir dazu den DirectX Webinstaller herunter: DirectX Download DirectX 11, DirectX 10, DirectX 9 (April 2011)
(Bei der Installation die Bing Bar nicht mit installieren)

Sollten noch DirectX Komponenten fehlen, bzw. nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein, lädt das Tool diese übers Internet nach.

Ist DirectX aktuell, bzw. bleiben die Probleme auch mit den aktualisierten DirectX Komponenten, würde ich noch den oben (im erweiterten Stack-Verlauf) aufgezeigten USB Aktivitäten nachgehen.
Hier würde ich als nächstes das MSI Tool "Super-Charger" deinstallieren.


> \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Super-Charger\NTIOLib_X64.sys


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2015)

Und? Wie schaut es bisher aus?
Sind nun nochmal Bluescreens durch den Maustreiber aufgetreten?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (12. April 2015)

Nein. Bis jetzt keine mehr.


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (12. April 2015)

Grade wieder einen bekommen.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2015)

Wie gehabt 



> STACK_TEXT:  fffff880`02f8cb08 fffff800`02c828be : fffffa80`08b83000 fffff880`02f8cf10 fffff880`02f8d310 fffff800`02cb6a00 : nt!KeBugCheck
> fffff880`02f8cb10 fffff800`02cb66cd : fffff800`02e9b398 fffff800`02dd422c fffff800`02c16000 fffff880`02f8d270 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
> fffff880`02f8cb40 fffff800`02cb54a5 : fffff800`02ddc398 fffff880`02f8cbb8 fffff880`02f8d270 fffff800`02c16000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
> fffff880`02f8cb70 fffff800`02cb8796 : fffff880`02f8d270 fffff880`02f8d310 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`07b44050 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
> ...



War die Maus an einem USB2 oder einem USB3 Port?


----------



## Cold_P4rtic3l (24. April 2015)

MSI Supercharger deinstalliert und keinen Bluescreen mehr bekommen  
Problem scheint gelößt zu sein!


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2015)

Wunderbar!


----------

